# Compiling netmap tools fails because of missing netmap libraries



## Rajesh (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi,

I have installed a custom kernel from FreeBSD -CURRENT branch, just disabling the debug options in the config file.  And after rebooting to the custom kernel, when I try to compile the netmap tools (tools/tools/netmap) like pkt-gen, bridge I am facing the below compilation error


> /root/freebsd/tools/tools/netmap/pkt-gen.c:47:10: fatal error: 'libnetmap.h' file not found
> #include <libnetmap.h>
> ^~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 1 error generated.



On debug, I don't see the libnetmap.h file in the corresponding /usr/obj directory corresponding to my custom kernel. So, Am i missing something? how to get it compiled?

Thanks,
Rajesh.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2020)

Rajesh said:


> I have installed a custom kernel from FreeBSD -CURRENT branch


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Rajesh (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks for responding SirDice 

I could get past the issue by manually building libnetmap (src/lib/libnetmap) and copy the libnetmap.h and libnetmap.so to the corresponding directory in /usr/obj directory.  But not sure why it not happening automatically when "device netmap" is in the config file.

Anyway, I could proceed now. Thanks again.


----------

